
Google CTF 2020 - ghj
https://capturetheflag.withgoogle.com/#FAQ
======
moralestapia
"[...] WORLDWIDE, EXCEPT FOR QUEBEC, CRIMEA, CUBA, IRAN, SYRIA, NORTH KOREA,
and SUDAN"

Huh? What's wrong with Quebec?

~~~
lmz
Laws: [https://www.thebalanceeveryday.com/why-are-so-many-
competiti...](https://www.thebalanceeveryday.com/why-are-so-many-competitions-
void-in-quebec-896835)

~~~
asquabventured
Bureaucracy at its finest!

------
sbuccini
Thanks for flagging (heh)! I had no idea this was happening but I always learn
so much. Bummer there's no beginner quest, I never did get around to finishing
last year's challenges.

~~~
web007
I'm a bit in the same boat - I'd like a heads-up that something like this or
last week's "Crack Me If You Can" is coming up, without drowning in a sea of
other NetSec/InfoSec/OpSec/PhysSec chatter. And ideally, more than 24 hours
before it starts, so I could arrange my schedule and responsibilities around
it better.

Is there something I should be subscribed to that would do this? Everything
I've seen so far is a one-off ("subscribe to XYZco hackathons") or swings the
other way to kitchen-sink levels of inclusion (DEF CON, Black Hat, etc.).

~~~
secant
Sounds like you'd be interested in
[https://ctftime.org/](https://ctftime.org/) if I understand you correctly.
Contains list of current and upcoming CTFs going on as well as write-ups for
them when finished. Decent site for people trying to expose themselves to as
much CTF competition as possible.

